# Recommendation on a gas grill



## JBPilot (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok, I’m looking to replace my old gas grill with a new one. Budget is around 500-700. I found a couple at Lowe’s that look interesting. I’m kinda liking the “infrared heat guards” that keep the burners clean and keep heat more evenly distributed. These are the 2 I found at Lowe’s:

Broil King 420


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Broil-King-Baron-420-Black-Stainless-Steel-4-Burner-Natural-Gas-Grill/1000229721
		


Charbroil Commercial Stainless 


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Char-Broil-Commercial-Stainless-Black-4-Burner-Liquid-Propane-and-Natural-Gas-Infrared-Gas-Grill-with-1-Side-Burner/1000107415
		


Both have a lot of good reviews and several negative ones. I don’t necessarily put a ton of stock in the negative ones because in general I don’t think people take great care of these and then complain about it.

Anyways what says y’all? I think the broil king has a better warranty but it’s also about $150 more because the charbroil is on sale For $100 off. I’m really confounded on which one to get, or if I should be looking at something completely different.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't have that exact model mine is about 4 years old but I have a broil king and it has been outstanding. I haven't had to replace one part on it in 4 years. It stays outside under a cover year round and no rust. If I ever decide to replace this one I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Don't think you could go wrong. Have had a couple char-broils in my day and they never last.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a ten year old weber genesis.  still going strong.  BUT - I may pick up a Rec Tec Bullseye soon its the new PID stainless version.  coming soon.  could decrease the gasser usage.


----------



## JBPilot (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks guys. I considered a pellet grill but don’t like having to have electricity to grill. The sentiment from most anyone I’ve heard about the broil king is what you said Vol. Thats the direction I’m leaning but wanted some other input before I drop $600 on a grill plus cover.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 7, 2020)

JBPilot said:


> Thanks guys. I considered a pellet grill but don’t like having to have electricity to grill. The sentiment from most anyone I’ve heard about the broil king is what you said Vol. Thats the direction I’m leaning but wanted some other input before I drop $600 on a grill plus cover.



The broil king brand covers are very solid too. Check for open box ones on amazon.


----------



## JBPilot (Apr 7, 2020)

Will do! Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 7, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I have a ten year old weber genesis.  still going strong.  BUT - I may pick up a Rec Tec Bullseye soon its the new PID stainless version.  coming soon.  could decrease the gasser usage.



I have the Genesis 2 and the Bull side by side on my patio. Both are outstanding units. The gasser doesn't get near the use it used to since getting the RecTec. Absolutely love it!!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 7, 2020)

NICE thanks for the bullseye comments.  I am pretty excited about this


----------

